# Fallen Brother RIP



## ForkLift (Feb 24, 2015)

I just heard today that our fellow brother adjos passed away this morning.
For those of you that know him, im sure you know he was a solid brother with a good heart.
I havn't none him as long as most. Recently got to talking with him a lot.
I can't believe he is gone just like that.

God Bless Brother
Rest Well
ForkLift


----------



## Yaya (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice thread and yea.. well known around the boards..

RIP adjos


----------



## whitelml (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear.   RIP adjos


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2015)

You won't find many guys here who knew Aj...  I'm pretty damn shocked about this.  Me and him were tight for a while but had some differences.  I'm just shocked...


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't believe it. ITs not so often you find solid guys in this community of ours. Aj was def one of them. Got to talking to him a lot past six months. I enjoyed talking with him, PMing, emailing. Enjoyed talking with him. 
I know some other who are probably devastated at hearing this news.
I don't know what else to say.

* I didn't know him extreamly well, but was just getting to. Im really upset about this.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 24, 2015)

Rip.......


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 24, 2015)

Terrible news. 

Does anyone know what happened?  How old was he?  

Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 24, 2015)

He was only 42


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 24, 2015)

didn't know him but always horrible news


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You won't find many guys here who knew Aj...  I'm pretty damn shocked about this.  Me and him were tight for a while but had some differences.  I'm just shocked...



Yes he did mention that you guys were tight and had a small falling out.
He explained it, and explained a little about everything that happened.
He didn't get into specifics about why you guys had a falling out. It was more of a convo of him just explaining what went on with him and his past it only cae up because he saw i joined over at TID.
 but i think you should no he never once talked shit about you.
Never once talked shit about anyone...not to me anyways. Solid brother.

RIP
Ajdos


----------



## j2048b (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup he was a good guy over at pro m, totally shocked as he was in some threads over the last couple days.... Damn man, rip aj, and my condolences to ur family...


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 24, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Yup he was a good guy over at pro m, totally shocked as he was in some threads over the last couple days.... Damn man, rip aj, and my condolences to ur family...



Im pist right now that i can't get my last pm's from him off of PM, i have like 10 good long PM's from him from this month alone over there


----------



## stonetag (Feb 27, 2015)

Didn't know, but RIP none the less.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 27, 2015)

I wasn't familiar with him either but I hope the best for his family.....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 28, 2015)

....ill drink an extra cold one in his honor.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 28, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....ill drink an extra cold one in his honor.



X2... 10 char


----------

